# Driveway Drain



## scottydel (Aug 20, 2018)

Question on where to direct water flow for new driveway drain. Customer has pitch in driveway taking water back towards house/garage during rainfall. I'm replacing the 12' x 20' section of driveway that pitches back, and installing a box drain in the center. There is a gutter line coming down in one corner of the slab, so I could tie the drain into that. The rain water would then tie into the city's sewer line at the footers. The house has a basement. The city has mandated I take the flow away from the house instead, and install a new pipe below the surface of the yard next to the driveway, and use a pop-up drain 20 or 30 feet into the back yard. They are concerned using the sewer line would add extra flow and could cause problems during heavy rain. The city will allow me to use the sewer line, but only if the customer signs a waiver! Any advice on which way to go?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It's really not up to you...I would let the customer choose and have them sign off. 

However, if you can safely lawn popper it, i'd go that route as storms sewers do in fact get overwhelmed and it's always when you need them the most.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

If there is a chemical or fertilizer spill or dump onto the driveway or drain it could end up in the city sewer system if tied together. I think the responsible thing is to mitigate water runoff back onto the site if and when possible to reduce pollution.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

